# Little dog entitlement (Non-GSD)



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

This is pretty ranty, but since I can't go say exactly what I feel outside about the situation, I'm totally ranting here instead. 

I recently moved to a new neighborhood where we've been enjoying having neighbors and a change from our former really rough neighborhood. However tonight, I'm rethinking the whole "friendly neighborhood thing". 

My neighbors have a small Shi Tzu type of dog. Bossy little thing that barks at all the neighborhood dogs, slams into the door, and if it's not latched well enough runs after and bites them. This was told to us in a "funny" way. "Haha my dog took on the Doberman down the road the other day, she has no fear." 

Tonight the dog slammed into the screen door, ran after a pitbull and had a stick swung at her. Now my neighbors are screaming at the Pittie's owner and cussing her up and down. I even came out to see what the kaffuffle was about. As the owner of a negatively stereotyped breed this frustrates me amazingly. Especially since the small dog owner too often feels their dog is not in the wrong. The poor pit owner was trying to save it's life, because had the Shi Tzu bitten it, I can say I don't know many dogs who would just stand there and take multiple bites kindly. And here she is chase down the street by someone screaming. I give the lady props she kept walking. 

I will be passing along that if their dog comes at mine teeth bared I'll be preventing it from reaching him no matter what. As his furmom that is my job. Welp. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol often times many people think the littles behavior issues are adorable, taking on big dogs, growling snapping and biting. Its all adorable, when a teacup pompoo bites...its well usually a non event, when a rottie bites its usually a big deal. Ty has been attacked by littles I throw myself infront of them bc who wants a dead little on a walk? Neck snaps and backs break easy when you are tiny and get caught up in a street fight with a 80 pound dog and regardless its always the big dogs fault even when its not, like in your neighbors case. 
Its a sad reality.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully the pit owner calls animal control and registers a complaint. Maybe if the little dog owners are cited every time their dog is reported "at large" they'll do something about it.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

They're so nice otherwise which is what makes it so frustrating! 
I sent the other members of the household over to try and explain why they were wrong, and how if it was the other way around they'd be in the same boat. Hopefully some of it sinks in. 

Their issue was her being warded off with a stick being a small dog. But it's safer than being a snack for all parties involved.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My next door neighbors have a Shih Tzu and a Lhasa Apso and they know better than to allow their dogs out without a leash on. And in fact, they never have allowed them out without a lead.

They saw what happened to the neighbors Aussie when that dog came over from across the street to my yard and antagonized Lisl.

That dog hasn't been back.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth_Ariel said:


> This is pretty ranty, but since I can't go say exactly what I feel outside about the situation, I'm totally ranting here instead.
> 
> I recently moved to a new neighborhood where we've been enjoying having neighbors and a change from our former really rough neighborhood. However tonight, I'm rethinking the whole "friendly neighborhood thing".
> 
> ...


I think you are completely right to rant. 

Neighbors can be a pain, I have one that likes to dump birdseed in the middle of the street, to watch the birds that come....all it attracts are pigeons, the neighborhood cats that want to eat the pigeons, and lots of bird poop...

Oh...my goal this week is to work "kaffuffle" into conversation, love it! lol


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

My neighbors walk her on lead but she "escapes" a lot. I understand dogs that escape having had a Rhodesian Ridgeback who made it a personal challenge. However he didn't do it weekly, and he didn't throw himself at the door every time a dog walked past despite hating other dogs. Vader I think would only treat it like prey if it acted like prey (he has a vendetta against the groundhog and anything that looks similar) but if something bit him or my snarky senior lab then I have no idea and don't want to at all chance his safety or his reputation. 

This is one of my first times with neighbors, they're awful! Why would you dumb bird seed in the road?! What purpose does that even serve?! 

Haha, I hope you get to use it and get some weird looks over it. I sound like a 50 year old woman sometimes trying to censor myself


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Once is a accident. Everyones guilty of screwing up with their dog, no ones perfect but a bunch of times in a row is lazy.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Hopefully after this incident they will see how truly dangerous a situation it is.

Maybe next time if they laugh about their little dog chasing a big dog like a Doberman, you can respond in a friendly, but to the point kind of way like "Oh wow, he sure is brave. If it were my dog I would be worried he could be hurt or killed if the other dog decided to fight back. Have you guys thought about fencing your yard?"


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Hopefully the pit owner calls animal control and registers a complaint. Maybe if the little dog owners are cited every time their dog is reported "at large" they'll do something about it.


I completely agree with Nigel.

OP: I hear you. I see this all the time. Little dogs with a Napoleon complex and completely clueless owners. 

I was walking Linus on Sunday and a lady had a Chi mix that was barking it's little head off, lunging at us, snarling and being a general PITA thug. I had Linus in a down stay as they passed. She did nothing to correct her dog. Situation reversed I am sure she would have chewed me out. I just watched her passed and shook my head.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Since they are nice, you may be able to appeal to a sense of empathy about dogs.

Sometimes people who own small dogs are are not aware of the problems large dog owners, especially those with "reputations", face.

I find if I approach it carefully, making sure not to put them on the defensive, nice people who really love dogs will listen. It's a bit of a dance but if you explain how you love all dogs and explain that you really want what is best for their dog too, you may help them understand.....and get that door fixed.

Speaking of the dog knocking the door open he could as easily get hit and killed by a car too.

I've actually had some success with this approach with people who are nice and have some natural empathy. Just last week spoke with a neighbor whose little dog was escaping and offered to give her tips on recall training. 

If the nice approach doesn't work then I switch to the more of a warning type communication.

I hope you can work this out, it's so nice to have friendly neighbors that you feel comfortable with and worth the effort.

This is a serious problem really, so I hope you can work it out.




Darth_Ariel said:


> They're so nice otherwise which is what makes it so frustrating!
> I sent the other members of the household over to try and explain why they were wrong, and how if it was the other way around they'd be in the same boat. Hopefully some of it sinks in.
> 
> Their issue was her being warded off with a stick being a small dog. But it's safer than being a snack for all parties involved.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a shih tzu experience myself this week, at a family bbq. Same exact experience! The tiny dog was on an extendaleash, while my GSD and another GR were free. The big dogs were ignoring the tiny dog, because when they did get close, the tiny dog was growling and snapping at them. The owners seemed to be proud of their little monster - really enjoying that aggressive behavior. My dog stayed well away from it, so there wasn't a problem.

After dinner, my dog was resting beside my chair. The shih tzu's owners weren't paying attention to where their dog was, and he came over to mine. Oh great, I thought - so when it started sniffing my dog, I swatted right in its face, to shoo it away. I didn't make contact, I just wanted the dog to go away. The look I got from the dog was incredible! I swear, that dog has never been told "No" in its life! I almost felt sorry for it, but there's no way I was going to let it continue sniffing - not after seeing how nasty it gets. I didn't want my dog bitten in the face. Terrible end to a party, lol. 

But if the owners had seen me do this, they probably wouldn't have been very happy. It's not as bad as going after a dog with a stick, but they wouldn't have understood my concern - because to them, their dog is perfectly fine. They don't see a problem with a tiny dog acting so aggressively.

I think your neighbors need to open their eyes. There's probably too much emotion going on right now (She hit my dog! WHAH!!!) but since I've had my fair share of this (Yup, your dog was out of line) IME, the best way to confront it is to ask: why is it acceptable for your dog to attack mine? Who has the answer to that??? Size isn't a consideration, because any bite can get infected. Or do serious damage. Why is it ok for someone else to have to rush their dog to the vet, because of someone else's irresponsibility? Not even getting into how serious a retaliatory bite could have been - and that's a good question too: how do you feel about another dog protecting itself from yours? Are you prepared for a horrible outcome? Because it's going to be horrible, with your dog outsized like that.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't get it.

I would never allow my little dog to torment a bigger dog. Then to think it's cute because fluffy went after a dobbie or a pit. It happens often.

My husband had our GSD out for a walk in the school yard. Three small dogs, all off leash, circled him. One was extremeley aggressive. The owner of the other dogs laughed. My husband was trying to keep the three away, when one of them got really close and my dog growled and barked. The woman got the message then. She was upset at my dog. Another fellow in the school was observing and said if he had not witnessed the three small dogs before and just saw the reaction of my dog he would have jumped to the conculsion that the leashed GSD was the one in the wrong.

I immediately called animal control and reported this woman as I knew where she lived. They said they would send someone over to talk to her. Since she was not an immediate neighbour I didn't care about her feelings.

I'd talk to this neighbour and let them know that this behaviour is not good for any of the dogs involved. Once the emotion of the event is over they may be open to your comments. Good luck.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Darth_Ariel said:


> This is pretty ranty, but since I can't go say exactly what I feel outside about the situation, I'm totally ranting here instead.
> 
> I recently moved to a new neighborhood where we've been enjoying having neighbors and a change from our former really rough neighborhood. However tonight, I'm rethinking the whole "friendly neighborhood thing".
> 
> ...


There is a shi tzu and a beagle on the same street. Both have informed me while their dogs were unleashed and running amok that they are friendly and like other dogs. Like that makes it ok for their dog to be off leash out of their control and harassing Cruz and myself. I put Cruz in a sit, then I inform them that I'm not worried about their dogs being friendly, I'm worried about mine being friendly or not friendly. It only takes a few seconds for them to size up Cruz and wisely decide to collect their dogs. I've ran into the shi tzu more than once. Elderly lady, let me know her dog can't see well, as she is letting it run loose at night. As the dog crosses the street, gets near Cruz, I see Cruz start at the dog with a wide open mouth. I have him under control within reason but nothing I can do about the shi tzu. She finally got her and was alittle freaked. But it changed nothing. Second time, I turned and walked the other way only to have this old blind shi tzu follow us for over half a block with the elderly women in tow. Now she is not only blind and old, she is now not her dog, it's her daughters. Go figure.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Hopefully after this incident they will see how truly dangerous a situation it is.
> 
> Maybe next time if they laugh about their little dog chasing a big dog like a Doberman, you can respond in a friendly, but to the point kind of way like "Oh wow, he sure is brave. If it were my dog I would be worried he could be hurt or killed if the other dog decided to fight back. Have you guys thought about fencing your yard?"


Unfortunately they don't have a yard, I think it'd help if they did. Just a porch and then straight to sidewalk.


I'm hoping that despite the high emotions last night some of what my mother said sunk in. I was avoiding the situation to avoid announcing how I really felt in that moment, because I honestly felt for the pit owner. She was doing what she should have been. I think I'll try and steer the conversation into that territory slowly and see if they realize the weight of the situation. 

I've picked my dog up to avoid little dogs. It looks ridiculous and hey that's what I'm going for. They do it when the big dogs are attacking with their little one.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

These type of owners give us small dog owners a bad rep. I would never allow my dogs to be off leash wondering the streets, barging through doors or irritate any other dogs no matter what the size. Dexter is pretty tolerant of small dogs barking at him, for much of it he ignores them. it's the bigger dogs he's becoming less tolerant of growling and barking at him. But my neighbor did let his 2 chihuahuas out a few weeks ago and they ran across the street into our driveway growling and barking at us. Dexter did not tolerate that and proceeded to growl and chase them back across the street. Luckily his recall worked and none of the dogs were hurt. Because of course it would have been our fault. No apology from the neighbor either. But he sure ran outside to get his dogs when he saw Dexter take off after them.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Entitled little dog owners, imagine that. Just pick it up instead of teaching it how to behave. 

We have one crabby lady with a doxie. I've seen her smack that dog for barking at my shepherds. Yeah I chastise her that you don't beat a dog for being scared. Otto has little use or kindness for other dogs but even he sees that poor little dog and looks at it kindly.



Darth_Ariel said:


> I've picked my dog up to avoid little dogs. It looks ridiculous and hey that's what I'm going for. They do it when the big dogs are attacking with their little one.


Hah, I've done that with Venus to prove a point, V's only 60lbs, but she's black and if little dog barks at her, well, we're in personal training to get her to STOP telling it off. My last female would bark back at the neighbors 5 teacup porkipoos. Morgan would stomp her feet, shaking her head but never lunge, she seemed entertained at giving them something to be scared of.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I carry one of these. It's hilarious to watch a charging dog do a back flip and run away - although they don't work on confident well adjusted dogs. Those dogs are never a problem, they just are freaky when it's a 80lb lab and it trots over to say hey guys, friends?

Get one for the pitbull lady too. They're so loud, you're sure to attract assistance if you have to use it. Then you can just laugh it off, 'we used to live in the city, old habit to keep my dog from getting attacked'

(works on unruly little boys too...)

FALCON Portable Supersound Signal Horn | West Marine


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Msmaria I always really appreciate the little dog owners who make their dogs act just like the big ones. I know it's the few bad apples that get more attention than the ones doing what they should. As a big dog owner and little dog owner I think you get both sides of that which has to be difficult. 

Ahahaha Jenn! I absolutely need some of those now! The mental image I have has me laughing so hard the dog was staring at me. I bet the sound wouldn't affect me at all. I can imagine the uproar "You made a loud sound at my precious fluffy! You should have just let her bite him!"


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Hopefully after this incident they will see how truly dangerous a situation it is.
> 
> Maybe next time if they laugh about their little dog chasing a big dog like a Doberman, you can respond in a friendly, but to the point kind of way like "Oh wow, he sure is brave. If it were my dog I would be worried he could be hurt or killed if the other dog decided to fight back. Have you guys thought about fencing your yard?"


I think that'd be my approach, assuming I was in a good mood. (If I wasn't, I'd be better off keeping my mouth shut.)

Small dogs HATE my GSD puppy. She isn't dog aggressive or anything, she actually loves to make friends with dogs we meet. But so many of the small dogs out on leash lunge and snarl and yap their heads off when they just see her walking or standing next to me. I could have her sitting in heel position on one side of the street, and the small dogs on the other side of the street will be sounding the alarm like she's pointing a missile in their direction. Luckily their owners keep them under control and seem apologetic. 

I actually empathize with their fear - they're small and probably know it and here's this very large puppy that could swallow them if she wanted. This empathy would not keep me from trying first evasive maneuvers followed by defensive maneuvers if needed.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a set of neighbors with unruly, obnoxious Chihuahuas. I too have a Chi, and people like your neighbor, and mine, are THE reason I treat mine just like I do my large dogs. I can hear these people's dogs barking from inside their house when I walk mine down the street. They used to bark all night long too. They have a grandson that frequently lets them out. The kids I see over there look like heathens too, so go figure. 

My little dog was sort of put in his place when I got my bigger dog. As he grew, my Chi had to adjust and gain a healthy respect for size and strength. My GS/mix wouldn't hurt him intentionally, so we're lucky for that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> I actually empathize with their fear - they're small and probably know it and here's this very large puppy that could swallow them if she wanted. This empathy would not keep me from trying first evasive maneuvers followed by defensive maneuvers if needed.


I don't think little dogs are aware of their size, resulting in "protecting" themselves. The ones that I know who have been socialized and trained certainly do not have this "fear". I had a small dog in the past ( 10 pound Schnauzer mix), trained and socialized like any other dog I had and never had a problem. 
I think it stems from: not being socialized at breeders, many come from puppy mills, not being trained because they are small, being babied and carried on owners' arms, not taken to classes because "they are OK".
You see them advertised on CL and shelters: "wants to cuddle and give you kisses all day" (*puke), "needs time to warm up but bonds really strong", needs quiet home with patient owners", etc.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I have an appreciation for small dog owners that make their dogs act just like any large breed. 

Wolfy, I'm with you. The owners that put them on a pillow and make it so they "do no wrong" and never really treat them like a pet instead get me. Those are always the ones that have behavioral issues. 

I don't seem to have an issue with Vader trying to get the barking ones that make sure they're known. The ones that duck and run are the ones I have issues with. If it acts like prey he chases it like prey and steps on it in the process. I think it comes from this vendetta he has against a groundhog that used to sit under the window chirping at him all day and run when he got outside....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Darth you and I must have the same neighbors. I feel your pain.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My neighbors own a small dog. The 18 year old daughter is a nightmare to live beside. Constant screaming, swearing, when I let me dogs out they happily zip thru my fenced in yard barking, it last about 30 seconds and if she is up she starts swearing. She takes it to the street on occasion, her boyfriends stomping down the road after her. Their little dog barks like crazy though at everything. The dad walks it constantly, I think it is because he is trying to escape teenage daughter ****, if he sees me out he will talk for no less then 20 minutes while crazy in the background is smashing cups around and screaming at someone. Its non stop mayhem.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't think little dogs are aware of their size, resulting in "protecting" themselves. The ones that I know who have been socialized and trained certainly do not have this "fear". I had a small dog in the past ( 10 pound Schnauzer mix), trained and socialized like any other dog I had and never had a problem.
> I think it stems from: not being socialized at breeders, many come from puppy mills, not being trained because they are small, being babied and carried on owners' arms, not taken to classes because "they are OK".
> You see them advertised on CL and shelters: "wants to cuddle and give you kisses all day" (*puke), "needs time to warm up but bonds really strong", needs quiet home with patient owners", etc.


HA, I always imagine them thinking they're being stared down when my girl stands next to them.

Well, misplaced as my empathy is, it keeps me from wanting to punt them, so I'll go with it!


----------

